# got a dualis, no mp3 cd's, but have aux input



## dihoff (Aug 3, 2010)

hi all,

so, i'm dissapointed that i can't play mp3 cd's... but, there's aux input, so i'm going to try to make the best of that.

there's not much information in the manual, other than that the aux input is there... so, what cable/adapter would i need for an mp3 player? i have a sony MZ-N10 atm, just in case that helps.

also, will the steering wheel controls (i.e. next track) work for the aux device? or do i need to do that on the aux device/mp3 player itself?

tia!

dh.


----------



## dihoff (Aug 3, 2010)

btw, my MP3 player has a jack for headphones, and one for USB, and that's about it. i would think that's fairly standard across the board with MP3 players. i may upgrade my MP3 player to an iPod (or something else), if i can get it all working smoothly, and it's worth the investment.

cheers,

dh.


----------



## 88navara (Aug 4, 2010)

your cd player will have 2 plugs at the back 1 red and 1 white just the same as ur tv u can go to an electronics store and get a headphone to rca lead and plug that in and it should work just make sure the volume is turned rite down on both the cd player and the mp3 player and just use the volume on the mp3 player otherwise you will get the radio playing at the same time you may need to have the volume set to 1 on the cd player and no ur steering wheel controlls wont work for your mp3 player otherwise if you get an ipod you can get a little thing called an itrip that plugs into the botom of ur ipod and then u can tune it into any radio hope this helps


----------

